# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  In Bad Taya hats wieder Einen erwischt..

## Samuianer

...wie "The Nation" Heute vermeldet hat es, diesmal einen nur 35 jaehrigen Franzosen hingerafft... lesen die keine Nachrichten?

Link

Im Artikel mit "recreational Drug" schoen umschrieben!   :cool:  und die temporaere Begleitung hat sich schoen aus der Affaere geredet... aber was soll's - wer wuerde neben 'nem Toten liegenbleiben und erstmal ausschlafen...?  ::

----------


## walter

ko-tropfen oder viagra? das ist die frage.
35 jahre und schon so gedopt?
leute sind das geschichten, die glaubt man ja fast nicht.

----------


## Samuianer

wort-woertlich heisst es in dem Artikel das es sich um mehrere Pillen "Dormilax" gehandelt haben soll....beim googlen kommt allerdings "Dormirax"... kann aber keine Hinweise auf das Medikament finden - interesanterweise kommen bei der Eingabe auch immer Thaiseiten als Ergebniss!

----------


## Joseph

Eine thailändische Quelle schreibt noch etwas genauer:
Der Franzose kam etwa um 2 Uhr in eine Bierbar, überredete eine Dienstleisterin, für 1000 Baht mit ihr den Rest der Nacht zu verbringen. Sie gingen in sein Zimmer, einem "Chanagarn Guesthouse" (das ist meine Transkription, wie sich das Guesthouse selbst auf Engl. nennt, weiß ich nicht) im Ampoe Banglamung. Sein Zimmer war im 3. Stock.

Der Franzose bestellte dann eine Flasche Thaialkohol und trank bis er betrunken war. Dann schliefen die beiden zusammen, bis "der Erfolg eintrat". Daraufhin wollte der Mann nochmals mit ihm schlagen, 
er aß eine Menge blauer Tabletten...die Frau bat, gehen zu dürfen, kam aber am Morgen wieder. Als sie ihn rief, antwortete keiner, sie fand dann die Leiche und rief sofort die Polizei telefonisch herbei. - Die Frau stammt aus der Prov. Surat, Ampoe Moeang, sie ist auch 35 Jahre alt. 

Die Polizei (und ein Arzt) fand einen Vorrat von blauen Tabletten des Potenzmittels Dormilax, es fehlten vom ursprünglichen Vorrat 24 Tabletten. Man fand auch eine leere Alkoholflasche und Zigaretten der Marke "LM rot". Der Mann lag auf dem Bauch, das Bett war nicht voll gekotzt oder so, am Körper waren keinerlei Anzeichen von Gewalt festzustellen. 

Eine Autopsie wurde angeordnet.

Joseph

----------

Vielleicht hat der im Suff die Tüte M&M's verwechselt ?

----------


## Joseph

Wenn es sich wirklich um "Dormirax" handeln sollte: im Internet kann man auf Thaiseiten dazu finden, dass es sich um ein Medikament zur Bekämpfung von Atembeschwerden handelt! Hersteller: Burapha Osoth Co., Ltd. Das Mittel enthält "Hydroxyzin". - "Dormilax" wie in den englisch- und thaisprachigen Medien angegeben, scheint es als Medikament nicht zu geben...

Joseph

----------

Dormilax ...finde den Namen schon Unsinnig in diesem Zusammenhang dormito ....schlafen gehen........und dat soll' er ja dann nicht wirklich.


Sicher, dass das Zeugs so heisst ?

----------

Franzosen halt, nehmen sich ne Dienstleisterin mit, die genau so alt ist wie sie selbst (Auf die Idee käme ich ja nun wirklich nicht), knallen sich die Birne zu und schlucken dann Schlaftabletten, zahlen für den ganzen Mist und sterben dann.

Weiß schon warum ich keine Franzosen (männliche) mag, Erbfeind halt!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Ist ja nur die "offizielle" Darstellung. 
Möglich ist auch ein ganz anderer Ablauf.
Nachdem man vorher etwas anderes gegeben hatte, noch ein paar "Härtezusätze" nachgeschoben, damit es anders aussieht, als es wirklich ist.
Oder wie auch immer.

----------

Tja, Monta, Fragen über Fragen

That's Thailand.

Grüße

Volker

----------

In den Tourizentren hauen sich Männer jeder Altersgruppe ständig die Rübe zu, fahren auf Red Bull mit Woka ab, schlucken Pillen, damit in dem Zustand überhaupt noch was geht und wundern sich wenn sie plötzlich vorm Petrus stehen... hab genügend solcher Typen gesehen und wundere mich schon lange, was so ein Mensch alles aushält...

----------


## Joseph

@Monta, Volker,

Klar, wir können nur wiedergeben, was die Zeitungen bringen...spekulieren, was dahintersteckt, steht uns nicht zu....

Vielleicht kann man noch auf Widesprüche in der Berichterstattung hinweisen.
Mir persönlich ercheint es merkwürdig, dass die Dame um 3 oder 4 Uhr nach Hause geht (d.h., sie hat ihr Geld schon bekommen) und dann am Morgen wieder zurückkehrt...naja, möglich ist alles.

Auch der Name des Mannes, wie in der Zeitung genannt, klingt komisch, Attla ist vielleicht Attila, Samnel ist vielleicht Samuel? Domirax scheint es nicht zu geben, heißt vielleicht Domilax, aber wenn es so ist, handelt es sich nicht um ein Potenzmittel, sondern um ein Mittel gegen Atembeschwerden...

Joseph

----------

> wundere mich schon lange, was so ein Mensch alles aushält...


Werde mich, mit dir, weiter wundern und Selbstversuche auf ein Minimum beschränken! 

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Samuianer

Villeicht wurde absichtlich der Name des Medikaments veraendert um die nachahmer gleich zu entwaffnen!

Den mitleren Teil der Story, das die Frau weg ist und erst Morgens wiederkam bezweifel ich... aber stimmt das gehoert in den Bereich Spekulatius...

Es wird immer wieder davor gewarnt Potenzmittelchen und Alkohl zu kombinieren!

Beim Red Bull weiss ich nicht, aber auf der Lipo Flasche die Hand mit den 2 erhobenen Fingern, bedeutet halt nur 2 am Tag!

Wir hatten mal einen Arbeiter, der hats mit dem Zeug uebertrieben und eines tages Schaum vorm Mund und ab ins Krankenhaus - fertig....

----------



----------


## Samuianer

ist der Preis kyrillisch (Kopeken)? Die beiden toten Fliegen danach oder davor?

----------


## Joseph

Da der Preis in Griven (manchmal auch Hrywnja genannt, je nach Transkriprion) angegeben ist, muss es sich um eine Preisangabe aus der Ukraine handeln: 3.5 Grivna...

Joseph

----------


## Samuianer

Aha!

----------

Heißt es nicht: "Red Bull verleiht Flügel?"
Also hat's die Fliegen vorher zerbröselt.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Also hat's die Fliegen vorher zerbröselt.


Muß wohl, die habe es halt nicht rechtzeitig geschafft...  :cool:

----------


## Samuianer

na dan hat der Englaender - der in Hat Yai aus dem 4ten Stock gebeamt ist - wohl 'n Eimer von dem Zeuchs gesoffen!

Link:

----------

Hatte er die Plastiktütte noch auf als er unten ankam oder wurde die schon unterwegs von einem Recycling-Sammler unterwegs geklaut?

----------

Manfred, mal 'ne Frage zu Deinem neuen Avatar:
Nur noch eins übrig? Muss ja 'ne heiße Woche gewesen sein.   :cool:

----------

Sieht so aus, als ob es sich in ner Speiseröhre verirrt hat....

----------


## Dieter

Monta, im Alter geht die Anzahl drastisch zurueck, solltest eigentlich wissen   :cool:  .

----------

> Monta, im Alter geht die Anzahl drastisch zurueck, solltest eigentlich wissen   .


Aber nur noch eins?
Ich muss das übrigens gar nicht wissen, hab mir vor Jahren eine Vasektomie verpassen lassen. Danach wird nicht mehr gezählt.

----------


## Dieter

Was ist das denn??

----------

> Was ist das denn??


...operative Entfernung eines Stückes des Samenleiters des Mannes (z. B. zur Sterilisation.

(c) Dudenverlag.

----------


## Dieter

Aso ich lass da keinen ran, der da etwas entfernt   :cool:  .

----------


## big_cloud

@Monta hat dabei noch die Knoten vergessen die an den dann losen Enden der Samenleiter geknuepft werden  ::

----------


## big_cloud

Mann laeft danach drei Tage wie der "Duke" nach vierzehn Tagen im Sattel

----------

Lothar, in Kölle werden keine Knoten geknüpft.   :cool:

----------


## Joseph

Ich habe gehört, in Thailand gibt es Kliniken, die sich darauf spezialisiert haben, diese Operation wieder rückgängig zu machen. Falls das mal für Euch in Frage kommt, man kann ja seine Meinung mal ändern, die Prozedur heißt auf Thai แก้หมัน -  Aussprache etwa "gäh man"....

Joseph

----------

Danke, Josef, in meinem Alter wäre es etwas unverantwortlich.
Obwohl ich noch gerne so 2 - 3 Kinder großziehen würde.
Was heißt übrigens sterilisieren auf Thai? "tam man"?

----------


## Joseph

Ja Monta, so heißt es. Auf Thai: ทำหมัน (Ac htung: "man" muss im steigenden Ton gesprochen werden, sonst versteht man's vielleicht nicht, oder nur aus dem Zusammenhang...)

๋Joseph

----------

Tja, mir ein Kind unter zu schieben, würde ja auf Probleme stoßen. 
Schade, bisher noch nicht passiert. Hätte gerne das Gesicht von der Holden gesehen.

----------


## big_cloud

@Monta bei uns gibts halt Genuss ohne Reue  ::

----------


## Samuianer

@Monta und um weiteren Spekulationen den Riegel vor zu schieben: JA!  :cool:  geht mir so wie dir und Loddar, Vase... und aus!

In Berlin hat schon damals auch kein Mensch irgendwas geknotet, meine mal da wurde nur geklammert!

Und mit der "heissen Woche" liegst du auch ganz richtig, denn dem steht ja trotz Vase nix entgegen!

@phommel: Plastiktuete, zeugt von deinem Scharfsinn in diesen Angelegenheiten! 

Die Nachricht hab' ich aus der Zeitung, Bilder sind bei solchen Faellen eher selten... keine Antwort auf deine Frage!

----------

